# orgasmic birth



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me!

I've read a bit about them and it makes sense. I would not describe DD's birth as orgasmic (Maybe because I didn't know it was possible then?) but I did find pushing to be the best part.

Can you plan on an orgasmic birth or does it just happen? How to facilitate?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Practice coming to orgasm with just vaginal stimulation and intense stomach contractions???


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

There's some neat info on orgasmic birth at this website: www.freebirth.com

Oh, and sign me up! I'd like to orgasm and birth at the same time. My grandmother had twilight sleep all of her births but one. She said with the one that they needed her awake for she orgasmed right there in the hospital as my aunt was emerging. She said she REALLY wished she'd been awake for the others!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Does orgasmic sex just happen? How do you facilitate that?

First thing I'd think to do would be to eliminate anything inhibiting, like people watching...


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

My 1st wasn't areally orgasmic birth. Despite the sounds and footageon the video though, it really did feel good









The 2nd, I almost had a birthgasm. Almost. I think that if his arrival hadn't been quite so intense, it would have happened on its own. I had one super-intense contracion where he flipped, my water broke,and he crowned all in one. He was born full about five minutes later. It was sooo incredible and high and intense! I remember making the noises and feeling things. My husband was in fact surprised that I did not experience an orgasmwhen the baby came out because he said it sure sounded like it.

Some people will facillitate itby manually stimuatingthemselves as the baby is emerging. Sometimes, itjust happens. You really have to feel comfrotable and uninhibited and relaxed, I think. I didn't do anything to practice for it. I don't plan to this time and I'm looking forward to seeing if I get that birthgasm this time around
(aside: I hope this reply doesn't get removed. I posted something sex-related a few weeks ago, in relation to birth, and it was removed....)

Namaste, Tara


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't know that it could be facilitated, per se.

I realised, after ds was born, that I had expected an orgasmic birth. As I was pushing and ds was crowning, my mental talk was something along the lines of 'oh, this hurts, just a minute, a little bit more, it's going to feel so good...' Some part of me had internalised the idea that birth was orgasmic, and while it's not the same as a sexual orgasm, I would, if pressed to classify it, say that ds's birth was orgasmic. It's only after time that it occured to me that not everyone would have that experience.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
There's some neat info on orgasmic birth at this website: www.freebirth.com

Oh, and sign me up! I'd like to orgasm and birth at the same time. My grandmother had twilight sleep all of her births but one. She said with the one that they needed her awake for she orgasmed right there in the hospital as my aunt was emerging. She said she REALLY wished she'd been awake for the others!


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't know that I've actually had an orgasm, but I also find pushing to feel good.

I also like pressure on my clitorus during pushing- and dh said it was amazing to feel my pelvis opening up when ds was born.

Even if I don't actually have an orgasm, I usually can't wait for every thing to calm down enough that dh and can finish the job


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

I had one! (Afterwards I thought, wow! I can't wait to do that again!). I think the key to having one (during birth or at any other time) is to surrender to it. I think to prepare for it, I would practice, practice, practice, alone or with someone you love.


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, being trained as a doula and taking "birthing from within" classes and reading all of Ina May's books, I thought of course I would have a wonderful orgasmic birth. It was all about intention, right?
I was in for a big surprise! I would say that while birthing Elijah was the most wonderful, beautiful experience of my life (and we did it all natural in the water at home), it was far from orgasmic. Maybe even so far as being the opposite of orgasmic?
Sigh, maybe the next one...


----------

